# viper vs compustar



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey all. im looking for a remote start + alarm system for my 91 MR2
i know its vwvortex, but i like vortex more than other boards 

does anyone have expirience with the 2-way systems that compustar and viper make?
is there one thats "better" than the other?
looking for a nice setup.
shock detection, lock, unlock, remote start, invividual door/trunk/hood detection. all that biz.

ive only heard for viper and compustar having the 2-way remotes.
the gf has a viper on her integra and its ok, but its older. i'll be getting a newer more top-of-the-line alarm.

im open to other brands as well.
i just want to get a good, nice quality alarm for the money


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

this is vortex get off here with that nonsense. unless you own a supra you dont have any business speaking on this forum, and even with one its still a very long shot......


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

im doing a group buy on the Autopage C3-RS915LCD. 

http://www.autopageusa.com/t_inside...4&prodID=32ec4f06-0e11-4b15-b145-d28af84486d4


click the link for the specs. Can also be used on a manual too.

150 each + shipping


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

zachass o2, ok im sorry.
"hey all. im looking for a remote start + alarm system for my *96 MK3 trek*
its 16v swapped running standalone on ksports with full supporting suspension mods. a 52mm euro intake manifold, HD VS's, cammed and wire tucked with dual piston big brakes in the front, short ratio trans with a lw flywheel and 4-puck clutch.
ive got too much time/money/work into it to be stolen while i leave it at school.

does anyone have expirience with the 2-way systems that compustar and viper make?
is there one thats "better" than the other?
looking for a nice setup.
shock detection, lock, unlock, remote start, invividual door/trunk/hood detection. all that biz.

ive only heard for viper and compustar having the 2-way remotes.
the gf has a viper on her integra and its ok, but its older. i'll be getting a newer more top-of-the-line alarm.

im open to other brands as well.
i just want to get a good, nice quality alarm for the money"

now stop being a f*cking retard and answer the damn question, which was not vehicle specific.
i simply stated which car it was going on.

an mr2 isnt worth talking about its alarm, about but a supra is?
neither car is a VW, so you really shouldnt care if youre so butthurt about it not being a vw.
i have every right to post on here as you.
you joined last year and have 52 posts.
youre probably some 16 year old who joined after he got his first vw and is a vee dub fo lyfe yo.
grow up dude.

:thumbdown: for being a doucher.

now, back to the topic of ALARMS, not what car its going in. as we are in the AUDIO AND ELECTRONICS section. not vehicle specific forums

phd-12v,
thank you for an on topic, reasonable answer
i havent heard of autopage really. i think they are a DEI product, like viper.
but i am unsure.

after some research ive found compustar has the farthest range, of 6k ft
so im leaning towards them.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Honestly I've installed Viper (and other DEI products) and compustar and I like the Viper units better. Some people will swear by DEI some will swear by Compustar.

I personally have a Viper 5901 in my car. ~ 1 mile range, 2 way receiver, 5 channels for selectable outputs, turbo timer, manual mode, the list goes on.

My vote, as an installer, is Viper.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

NFrazier said:


> Honestly I've installed Viper (and other DEI products) and compustar and I like the Viper units better. Some people will swear by DEI some will swear by Compustar.
> 
> I personally have a Viper 5901 in my car. ~ 1 mile range, 2 way receiver, 5 channels for selectable outputs, turbo timer, manual mode, the list goes on.
> 
> My vote, as an installer, is Viper.


awesome
i was actually looking into the 5901
is the range usually pretty good? like as advertised?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

yes. the range is great but more importantly it's STRONG. so i'm in a classroom where i get no cell service and there's many walls in between and it works. i have no complaints. are you doing this or are you having someone do it?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

NFrazier said:


> yes. the range is great but more importantly it's STRONG. so i'm in a classroom where i get no cell service and there's many walls in between and it works. i have no complaints. are you doing this or are you having someone do it?


very good
thats what i like to hear!

i will more than likely be doing it.
i am VERY familiar with wiring


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

between the compustar and viper units, you really cant go wrong either way.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

that's good. I'd check out the12volt I'm sure they have the wiring information for that car. I don't remember off the top of my head whether they use resistance based lock wires on the mr2, but check it out.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

passenger kick panel, black/yellow and black, (-) trigger


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

phd-12v said:


> passenger kick panel, black/yellow and black, (-) trigger


sorry, don't have access to directechs at the moment.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Just remember that an alrma is as only as strong as it's weakest link. Also it is a Deterent, if someone want's something or your car bad enough they can get it. Also a 2 way system only works in your favor if the would be thieves are taking their time. A smash and grab usually will only net you a page and smashed window.

No.1 best defence to a car break in; Don't leave anything that you don't want stolen in the car or in plain sight. People like to window shop .


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Just remember that an alrma is as only as strong as it's weakest link. Also it is a Deterent, if someone want's something or your car bad enough they can get it. Also a 2 way system only works in your favor if the would be thieves are taking their time. A smash and grab usually will only net you a page and smashed window.
> 
> No.1 best defence to a car break in; Don't leave anything that you don't want stolen in the car or in plain sight. People like to window shop .


That's true. Get some tinted windows. Haha. Or you can get a spatial sensor so it will go off before someone gets to the door.

But if they want something in your car they can get it if they want. Really alarms are more designed to prevent someone from taking your car.

Plus is someone knows what they are doing an alarm isn't as useful because no alarm is full proof. Plus the alarm is also only as good as the install. I've had people come in to get some other audio equipment put in and their alarm (installed "professionally") had no door triggers hooked up. (ford F-series, they were located in the driver kick...not hard). Just make sure if you are going to do it, that you do it right.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

NFrazier said:


> sorry, don't have access to directechs at the moment.


 i dont either, but afterr 22 years you tend to remember locations on cars you may have done a lot of.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

phd-12v said:


> i dont either, but afterr 22 years you tend to remember locations on cars you may have done a lot of.


 gosh ur old. lol jk


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

NFrazier said:


> gosh ur old. lol jk


 yeah no kidding. lol


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

phd-12v said:


> yeah no kidding. lol


 just be glad you have the memory to remember specifics of a 19 yr old car.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

NFrazier said:


> just be glad you have the memory to remember specifics of a 19 yr old car.


 yeah well, you should see me try and play gumby under a dash anymore, i could have my own reality show just trying to get back out...... 

i guess it doesnt hurt working in tech support for a 30 year old alarm company huh?


----------



## AJBeastro (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bonus to Compustar*

In my experience, one bonus to use a Compustar in a VW is the adjustable timing feature on the door triggers. I haven't installed one in a few years but the last Compustar 2-way that I did was in my '01 Passat. Using the timed output, you can make it so that the remote also controls your windows, just like if you used your key in the door. If you want to put them down, you have to remember to disengage the alarm first but you get used to it. I especially like it when I would get out of my car with my friends and they'd be like "don't you want to put up your windows?" and I'd push a button and say "don't worry, I've got it". Not a bad idea to use when it's hot out and you want to vent the air while the AC starts to cool down. That being said, I've had Viper in the past too and both were great alarm/starters.


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

AJBeastro said:


> If you want to put them down, you have to remember to disengage the alarm first but you get used to it.


 actually if the installer would have done it the other way, you wouldnt have had to worry about it. There are ways to drop the windows on these cars, without setting off the factory nor aftermarket alarm. Although at this point it doesnt matter, but anyone looking to have their vehicle done, really should talk to the installer first to verify they know these cars and their capabilities.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

AJBeastro said:


> In my experience, one bonus to use a Compustar in a VW is the adjustable timing feature on the door triggers. I haven't installed one in a few years but the last Compustar 2-way that I did was in my '01 Passat. Using the timed output, you can make it so that the remote also controls your windows, just like if you used your key in the door. If you want to put them down, you have to remember to disengage the alarm first but you get used to it. I especially like it when I would get out of my car with my friends and they'd be like "don't you want to put up your windows?" and I'd push a button and say "don't worry, I've got it". Not a bad idea to use when it's hot out and you want to vent the air while the AC starts to cool down. That being said, I've had Viper in the past too and both were great alarm/starters.


 Vipers do that as well now  It's called comfort closure.  and you can adjust the lock and unlock pulse timing.


----------



## AJBeastro (Nov 19, 2009)

*Comfort Closure and Pulse Timing*

Do you know if the windows can be set to go down or just up? I bought a new Viper 2-way starter last week and I plan to put it in on Thursday. I want to be able to vent the interior on a hot day while the A/C gets going and close the windows if it starts to rain or if I'm too lazy to push all the buttons before getting out of the car.


----------

